

USB attacks without physical access [pdf] - mortenlarsen
https://www.nccgroup.com/media/481258/usb_physical_access_andy_davis_ncc_group_slides.pdf

======
mschuster91
[https://www.nccgroup.com/media/481258/usb_physical_access_an...](https://www.nccgroup.com/media/481258/usb_physical_access_andy_davis_ncc_group_slides.pdf)
(pdf for those not wanting to click)

~~~
akavel
tl;dr:

No 1. via Bluetooth

No 2. via RDP (Remote Desktop) RemoteFX

